# App Store mouline sans fin



## DrPiquouze (16 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Après quelques jours d'absence sans avoir pu mettre à jour mes applications, App Store m'affiche 8 mises à jour à faire, mais rien ne s'affiche, et la roue dentée mouline sans s'arrêter pendant des heures !
J'ai beaucoup essayé, la déconnexion du compte, le redémarrage, rien n'y fait. Ennuyeux 

Une idée pour faire redémarrer le bouzin ?

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

peut etre tes prefs itunes nazes
ou serveurs à la peine

( tu parles bien de l'acces itunes , pas du mac app store via l'appli  App store?)


----------



## DrPiquouze (16 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( tu parles bien de l'acces itunes , pas du mac app store via l'appli  App store?)



Non, c'est bien de l'appli App Store Version 2.0 (376), sous OS 10.10 Yosemite que je parle, pour les applications installées sur mon Mac, et non celles sur iPhone ou iPad.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

et ben change ta plist Appstore  dans ta biblio de TA  session

( il y a de sujets là dessus...section...mac )


----------



## DrPiquouze (16 Novembre 2014)

Effectivement, résolu.

Pour l'information de tous, et parce que bien qu'ayant cherché, je n'avais pas trouvé cette réponse dans les forums :

User/Library/Preferences 
supprimer :
le dossier "ByHost"
com.apple.appstore.plist 
com.apple.storeagent.plist

Redémarrer la session suffit.

Merci et cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

ben tu cherches mal
exemple
Mac App Store planté [Résolu] - Forum Mac


----------



## DrPiquouze (16 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu cherches mal
> exemple
> Mac App Store planté [Résolu] - Forum Mac



Merci, très sympa comme réponse, tu peux tout de suite dire que je suis un con !

Pour moi, je ne me permettrai en aucun cas de te juger.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

et où est ce qu  tu vois écrit que j'ai dit ca?

tu n'avais pas décrit ton souci avec précision, et donc erreur de section

 et j'ai donné la solution la plus probable ( plist  appstore de session)

c'est tout, aucun jugement
Maintenant si tu es susceptible et ne sais pas chercher   je n"y suis pour rien 

tiens en bonus

pour chercher des sujets existants AVANT de créer un fil
( on s'y engage à inscription...)


la recherche dans les forums macg  se fait comme ca:

Recherche [avancée/U] interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou recherche  google ( ou autre) restreinte au site

Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co termes de recherche


----------



## DrPiquouze (16 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu cherches mal
> exemple
> Mac App Store planté [Résolu] - Forum Mac


Merci, sympa comme réponse, très constructif, dis directement que je suis un con, ce sera plus clair.

D'autre part, avoir 55023 messages à son actif ne dispense pas d'utiliser des formules de politesses.

Bon du coup je suis un peu à court pour en trouver une !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2014)

DrPiquouze a dit:


> Merci, sympa comme réponse, très constructif, dis directement que je suis un con, ce sera plus clair.


par contre  tu te répètes, ca c'est clair


----------

